# Welk Resorts Presentation



## Kona Lovers

Went yesterday to the sales presentation at the Welk Resort in Escondido, CA.  We agreed beforehand to not divulge anything about our holdings or knowledge of timesharing.

It was really hilarious. The rep told us Welk Resorts is rated so high, that it's rated number one above Marriott, Hyatt, and all the others.  

Also told us II was the superior exchange company and only has four and five star resorts.  (Funny thing, the rep turned to a page that happened to have a couple of resorts where we're owners that we know are NOT four or five star.)  

Next he said RCI only has hotel grade up to 3 star accommodations.  (He had an II catalog, but not an RCI, so when we got home, I found Welk Palm Springs in RCI...:hysterical:   I also found Welk Palm Springs on Ebay for $1.00.)  

Several other things were laughable.  They pop bottles of champagne "every time there's a sale".  Since we heard several "pops" while we were there, I was quite skeptical at their authenticity.  

Were told also about "building equity" which really made it hard to keep quiet.  

We got some very nice gifts, while the closer got a bit miffed at a straight out no, but that's the biz...just glad we didn't do this during a vacation. 

Marty


----------



## Icc5

*RCI and Welk*

The funny part about this is we own the older units at Welk and use RCI which we have for 20+ years.  Welk used to have a rep from RCI to book for you on site.  They were one of only 3or4 that did.  Now, they have an II rep on site.  We used to book all our other resorts while there because the on site rep was good and made it easy.  Now to bad mouth them is funny.
Bart


----------



## Rent_Share

Just curious - why did you endure the torture ??????

No matter how much resolve I had in the begining I would not have been able to keep my mouth shut, particularly with the canned selling technique of trying to engage you with the confirmation/particpation as they continue to make up lies on the spot


As to the bogus champagne pops  - The resort name just reeks of old people from my perception of the god awful show from the 60's - to perpetuate any association with that fossil just re- inforces that image in my mind . . .


----------



## Kona Lovers

Rent_Share:

We endured it for a free vacation to Hawaii, otherwise would not have gone.

As for the name, I agree 100%.  My GREAT-GRANDMOTHER loved watching that show, and although I certainly loved her dearly, think of her sitting there watching that show during its run whenever I hear the name "Welk".  I realize I'm not getting any younger, but I don't want to be associated with that name either.  And if that wasn't enough, while there we saw an old duffer pushing his wife along in a wheelchair, just reinforced the image.

Marty


----------



## Rent_Share

Kona Lovers said:


> Rent_Share:
> 
> We endured it for a free vacation to Hawaii, otherwise would not have gone.
> 
> Marty


 
Not to insult Marty, but others passing by  - Read the fine print when it comes to "FREE TRIPS" in exchange for 90 minutes of your time . . . .


----------



## Kona Lovers

Rent_Share said:


> Not to insult Marty, but others passing by  - Read the fine print when it comes to "FREE TRIPS" in exchange for 90 minutes of your time . . . .



Quite right, there's always some cost involved of some sort.


----------



## Icc5

*Great Resort*



Rent_Share said:


> Just curious - why did you endure the torture ??????
> 
> No matter how much resolve I had in the begining I would not have been able to keep my mouth shut, particularly with the canned selling technique of trying to engage you with the confirmation/particpation as they continue to make up lies on the spot
> 
> 
> As to the bogus champagne pops  - The resort name just reeks of old people from my perception of the god awful show from the 60's - to perpetuate any association with that fossil just re- inforces that image in my mind . . .


Old, young, they are all there.  Cork popping, I've seen it at most presentations and usually it isn't staged.  People do buy.
We have stayed at maybe 125 different resorts and I would have to say Welk is one of the nicest, most relaxing, and very family oriented.  
Bart


----------



## RedDogSD

Don't know much about the Welk resorts, but I have to ask:  Why the heck did they decide that Escondido was a resort destination?   There is nothing particularly interesting or special about Escondido other than the San Diego Wild Animal Park and I don't think they even are marketing around that.  

There are millions of towns in the US.  Any town can be fun enough I suppose, but why pick one that gets COLD in the winter, HOT in the summer and has no natural resources, big attractions or anything else worth going to nearby.  Golf Courses?  Dime a dozen.


----------



## Rent_Share

Icc5 said:


> Old, young, they are all there. Cork popping, I've seen it at most presentations and usually it isn't staged.
> Bart


 

What sound effect is played for a recision

:http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/sound_effects_WAV/sound_effect_WAV_files/baby_cry.wav


----------



## Kona Lovers

RedDogSD said:


> Don't know much about the Welk resorts, but I have to ask:  Why the heck did they decide that Escondido was a resort destination?   There is nothing particularly interesting or special about Escondido other than the San Diego Wild Animal Park and I don't think they even are marketing around that.
> 
> There are millions of towns in the US.  Any town can be fun enough I suppose, but why pick one that gets COLD in the winter, HOT in the summer and has no natural resources, big attractions or anything else worth going to nearby.  Golf Courses?  Dime a dozen.



For some reason Escondido is where the original Welk Hotel and Championship Golf Course was located, so we were told.  We were told since they had the land there, they tore down the original hotel and built the first wave of timeshares.  We were given the line that since all the land was paid for long ago, there is a vast reserve set up so there never has nor will there ever be any special assessments.


----------



## Icc5

*Wouldn't Know*



Rent_Share said:


> What sound effect is played for a recision
> 
> :http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/sound_effects_WAV/sound_effect_WAV_files/baby_cry.wav



Wouldn't know since we never sat thru their presentation.  We bought 15 years ago on the resale market and saved about $15,000 back then from what they were asking.  
I think it is funny though about everything thinking because of the name it would be all old people.  Two years ago when we went with my son and a friend of his they met several girls from their high school that were there with their parents.  It is a family favorite place and all the guuest we've had have loved it.  Last year we invited my niece and her husband (27 and 29) and they keep bugging me to go back again.  They are a couple that usually does club med things and loved Welk as much as their other trips.
Bart


----------



## Kona Lovers

Icc5:

The resort in Escondido is indeed a beautiful place with plenty of activities for everyone.  Welk will do fine as time goes on.  The image of old people is probably limited to those of us 50+ who remember the old show when we were kids, and there are probably plenty in our group who liked the old show. 
For the younger crowd like you mentioned, they probably don't even consider anything about the name.

Marty


----------



## SallyMagoo

I know all about watching the Lawrence Welk show with my grandpa in the 50's, and the champagne bubbles.  Well, I guess I'm one of the old people now- pushing out of my 50's.  

People laugh at me when I talk about it, but I thoroughly agree that the Lawrence Welk resort was one of the nicest timeshares we have ever visited.  The 2 bedroom in the older section was HUGE, and had recently been updated when we visited in 2004; it was beautiful, and on the golf course.  While not on the beach, it wasn't that far to drive to Oceanside and a lot of the other attractions in San Diego.  We never did make it to the show, but we took one of their bus tours which was fine.  I'd go there again in a heartbeat, and it seems like they had a lot of activities for kids and families.

The tour - not so much- maybe we led him on a little, but the sales person was really mad when we didn't purchase, and was so unprofessional at the end; don't tell me they're not a hard sell; the gifts we were promised included wine from a nearby winery--when we went to cash in our gift, the winery was "closed" - we had to make an appointment to come back for a winery tour, and had to spend additional money on the the wine because they gift they gave would hardly cover 2 bottles.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Why are people bashing Welk Resort?   It's got a decent location, near San Diego, inland.  The grounds are gorgeous, the units are beautiful.  It's not about the name.  I love the place, and have been there twice.  I prefer the older villas, too. 

If you are comfortable attending a timeshare presentation, then do it.  I don't berate anyone for going.  I know of one couple that were so bitter they were stuck with a timeshare after regretting that purchase past the rescind period, they purposely sought out presentations, everywhere they went.  It was their own revenge!  They would sit there for 90 minutes, then they would say, "Absolutely no."  

We stopped going to timeshare presentations after a Marriott salesperson so blatantly lied to us, no one will ever get us on one again.  We stayed at the Westins on Maui and Kauai now (3 weeks total) and never have done a presentation, and have no intention of doing one.  The concierge asks us every time, and we say no every time.  She cannot get rid of us fast enough after refusing to go.


----------



## Patri

Rent_Share said:


> As to the bogus champagne pops  - The resort name just reeks of old people from my perception of the god awful show from the 60's - to perpetuate any association with that fossil just re- inforces that image in my mind . . .



I'm very slow today. I never made the connection between Welk and champagne until you said this. We actually get a kick out of watching the reruns now. DH and I watched with our grandparents or parents. My grandma always commented on how cute the girls were. 'Darling' I think was her word. It made me feel so inadequate, as I knew when I became a teenager I would never be as cute as Ralna.


----------

